

Bye bye Symfony.. Hello Zend - madmotive
http://blog.kwiqq.com/2008/08/12/announcement-bye-bye-symfony-hello-zend/
I've not used PHP for a while but was quite intrigued by this switch.  What's the opinion of the PHP developers amongst you?
======
noodle
i submitted this on his blog too, but i wanted to point out the fact that
codeigniter has the same trend line as symfony/zend but is behind. its ahead
of cake, though, which is stagnant.

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=symfony%2C+zend+framework%2C+...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=symfony%2C+zend+framework%2C+cake+php%2C+codeigniter&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=1)

